# Nomad



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Anyone know how tall the Nomad prop was?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

About this big and so wide... 

I'm sure someone has exact measurements but eyeballing it, I'd guess about 4 foot tall and about a foot wide. Looking at a picture in 'These are the Voyages v.2' the very top of Nomad is about even with Shatner's head and the very bottom, the 'propulsion' doo-gimmie hits just about at his knees (shot of Kirk and Spock with the anti-grav lifters holding Nomad in Engineering).

That's just to give you an idea. Again, I'm sure one of the prop mavens will have more. 

You're gonna build a Nomad for your bridge set, ain't 'cha? 

One of the nice things about TOS, in a way the tight budget makes it surprisingly modular world. Building a Nomad also gives you pieces for a Romulan Cloaking Device. The body flats of Nomad can also show up as computer or wall panels.


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

Steve H said:


> About this big and so wide...
> One of the nice things about TOS, in a way the tight budget makes it surprisingly modular world. Building a Nomad also gives you pieces for a Romulan Cloaking Device. The body flats of Nomad can also show up as computer or wall panels.


And Flint's robot.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Steve H said:


> ...One of the nice things about TOS, in a way the tight budget makes it surprisingly modular world. Building a Nomad also gives you pieces for a Romulan Cloaking Device. The body flats of Nomad can also show up as computer or wall panels.


LOL. You know your Trek bits.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

lunadude said:


> LOL. You know your Trek bits.


*ha* not as well as others! But some things, once you see them, you can't NOT see them, ya know? They have such a specific shape.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Check this out:

NOMAD | The Grey Ghost

Guy seems on the right track, but neglected to post the ultimate dimensions. You could perhaps write and ask him, though...


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Found this on the web this morning. This may be the best photo available to determine size. It should do for my purposes which, as Steve H surmised, is to add a Nomad to my bridge build. A 3D printable model is available on Thingiverse which should make this a pretty easy addition.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm sorry, it's thanks to Robot Chicken and other fandom goofiness, but that picture, and Kirk's rep as an interstellar lady's man...

"Captain! NOOOO!"


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Fozzie said:


> ...A 3D printable model is available on Thingiverse which should make this a pretty easy addition...


This one?
Nomad by cerberus333 - Thingiverse


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

Trivia note: Kirk wasn't wearing the green wraparound tunic in "The Changeling".


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

References on the interwebs...

NOMAD From Original Star Trek Series With Light and Sound Effects
NOMAD From Original Star Trek Series With Light and Sound Effects

Kit Alert!! 1:1 Star Trek TOS Studio Scale NOMAD Prop from Larson Designs
Modeler's Miniatures & Magic

Star Trek STUDIO SCALE Nomad Prop Replica
Star Trek STUDIO SCALE Nomad Prop Replica Star Trek STUDIO SCALE Nomad Prop Replica [26TLU05] - $399.00 : Monsters in Motion, Movie, TV Collectibles, Model Hobby Kits, Action Figures, Monsters in Motion


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

lunadude said:


> This one?
> Nomad by cerberus333 - Thingiverse


Yes, that's it.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

"Spock! Not you too!"

sorrysorrysorry


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

In the realm of "huh, I never noticed that before", they gave Nomad a sort of face, or at least a direction. Note the plant-on detail and the alignment of the two antenna which makes a kind of 'eyes and nose' image.


----------

